# The worst films ever!



## Orchidion (Jan 3, 2013)

I guess as we have plenty of "best films ever" - threads, I could start one on the opposite matter.
Over the years I have seen hundreds of movies. Some were just.....disturbingly bad. For example: Jason 10.

Yes, he returns again.....for the 10th time! And they managed to get a script that´s even worse than the previous. I watched that film with a bunch of friends, all slightly drunk and it was hilarious! The actors, the script, the dialogues, just everything about the movie sucked.






Another terrible movie: Rise of the Gargoyles
No tension, boring, again poor script and just ridiculous special effects.






This movie is also abysmal






I´ve got another one: Slugs. 






What are the worst films you ever see? Post them!


----------



## Cheveyo (Nov 19, 2010)

Ultraviolet was one of the worst films I've ever paid money to see.
On top of the movie being bad, there was a group of people talking nearly non-stop a few rows behind me.


Worst movie going experience I've ever had.


----------



## DemonD (Jun 12, 2012)

My name is Modesty


----------



## onebelo (Apr 10, 2012)

flat out terrible films:

The Cabin in the Woods
Safety Not Garuanteed
Dark Water (US version)

so bad theyre good films, i have one answer:

MEGA PIRANHA!


----------



## Surreal Snake (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## Doom (Oct 25, 2010)

Sucker Punch, everything done wrong.

Cabin in the Woods was bad in a funny way.

Sora no Otoshimono was the biggest let down though, the first 45 minutes was just a recap pretty much.


----------



## LittleOrange (Feb 11, 2012)

For me one of the worst I saw was "The bad teacher" with Cameron Diaz and Justin Timberlake.


----------



## Orchidion (Jan 3, 2013)

@_Doom_: I remember having seen the trailer for Sucker Punch in a cinema. It looked so random and nonsense - it was just hilarious. If the movie is half as bad as the trailer........ugghh

@_Surreal_ Snake: The whole fast and the furious series sucks.
@Cheveyo: Aye Ultraviolet is definitely among the worst movies ever made.


Cabin Fever seems to be pretty bad too. Brilliant story.






Same goes for Trolls 2. Great Acting.


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

Orchidion said:


> Cabin Fever seems to be pretty bad too


The concept was interesting, and there were a few good scenes (not necessarily the gross-out ones), but it ended pretty unsatisfyingly.


----------



## Orchidion (Jan 3, 2013)

I just know this specific scene,so you can imagine why I posted it on this thread. Anyway I just found that scene:


----------



## HippoHunter94 (Jan 19, 2012)

See, I'm with critics on The Cabin in the Woods and Safety Not Guaranteed. I genuinely think both are fine films. 

Anyhow, I hate..

Titanic
Basked Case
Troll 2
The Wicker Man
The Adventures of Pluto Nash
Land of the Lost
Bucky Larson: Born to Be a Star
The Reader
Hitman 
the 007 movie with the weird, African cult. I think it was one of the Roger Moore ones. 
Tangled


----------



## DouglasMl (Nov 3, 2009)

Cheveyo said:


> Ultraviolet was one of the worst films I've ever paid money to see.
> On top of the movie being bad, there was a group of people talking nearly non-stop a few rows behind me.
> 
> 
> Worst movie going experience I've ever had.


The worst film _I_ personally paid money to see? _Ishtar_.
It begins life as a painfully unfunny buddy picture (the
two lead actors--Warren Beatty and Dustin Hoffman--telegraph
their jokes), then morphs into a remake of _Star Wars: A New Hope;
_Isabelle Adjani gets saddled with the role equivalent to Princess Leia.
And each head of this two-headed delusional hydra bites off
the other one's neck.

No need to have annoying people talking non-stop behind _me_
that time. That movie stank out the joint on its own.


----------



## ValK (Jan 28, 2013)

oh this thread is great! i'm gonna have marathon with these

i hope it won't destroy my brain


----------



## DandyAndCheese (Nov 16, 2012)

No mention of _The Room _yet?


----------



## soya (Jun 29, 2010)

Define "worst" -- there are some shitty movies that are entertaining.... and then there are just plain painful to watch films.

I'm quite a fan of the funny shitty ones. I recommend Hard Ticket to Hawaii -


----------



## Orchidion (Jan 3, 2013)

ValK said:


> oh this thread is great! i'm gonna have marathon with these
> 
> i hope it won't destroy my brain


I´d highly recommend Troll 2 for the beginning. And be warned without alcohol it might be profoundly disturbing......
@DandyAndCheese

Damn. The acting is so unbelievably bad........gotta watch it!!!


----------



## Saturn Fox (Sep 5, 2012)

There are some movies I just hate with all myself, and they're not "so bad they're good" because at least those make me laugh. My most hated list includes:

- Funny Games (probably the worst, most disgusting "movie" I have ever seen)
- Chekist
- Dead Silence
- Ferris Bueller's Day Off
- Epic Movie, Disaster Movie and anything else directed by S&F
- Bio-Dome
- House of the Dead (mainly because I'm a huge fan of the video game)
- Albakiara (Italian movie)
- Idiots
- Baby Geniuses


----------



## DandyAndCheese (Nov 16, 2012)

FoxJavert said:


> There are some movies I just hate with all myself, and they're not "so bad they're good" because at least those make me laugh. My most hated list includes:
> 
> - Funny Games (probably the worst, most disgusting "movie" I have ever seen)
> - Chekist
> ...


Hey! I liked Funny Games and Ferris Bueller's Day Off...


----------



## Saturn Fox (Sep 5, 2012)

DandyAndCheese said:


> Hey! I liked Funny Games and Ferris Bueller's Day Off...


I know that many like Ferris Bueller's Day Off (especially in the USA, here is not much known). But I hate everything of it, apart from Jeffrey Jones. The only expression Broderick shows is a smug one, Bueller is a little privileged manipulative Madoff-like sociopath and I didn't find any life-affirming lesson in it.

About Funny Games... it's a very polarizing movie, but from the director of _White Ribbon_ (which I loved) I would have expected more than an exploitation movie sold as a philosophical essay.


----------



## nowhere_man (Jun 14, 2012)

First off how could no one mention this one!!!!!!






also worth noting


----------



## WhereverIMayRoam (Jan 16, 2011)

Queen of the Damned.


As much as I like vampires, gothic themes and nu metal music, the movie itself was like a zombie. It felt dead and had no soul.


----------



## Saturn Fox (Sep 5, 2012)

Also:
- North
- Irréversible
- All those American Pie (just how many of them did they do?). I'm feeling sorry for Eugene Levy and Alyson Hannigan because I think they'd have deserved better movies.


----------



## LittleOrange (Feb 11, 2012)

JoanCrawford said:


> One of my favorite movies of all time? -__-


Lol, why?


----------



## JoanCrawford (Sep 27, 2012)

LittleOrange said:


> Lol, why?


It's hilarious, witty, fun, and it doesn't take itself too seriously.


----------



## yet another intj (Feb 10, 2013)




----------



## onebelo (Apr 10, 2012)

JoanCrawford said:


> No, but I'm going to now! ^__^


good. i love comedies with obnoxiously dark and utterly ridiculous lead characters


----------



## JoanCrawford (Sep 27, 2012)

onebelo said:


> good. i love comedies with obnoxiously dark and utterly ridiculous lead characters


Me too! Great minds think alike!


----------



## indieandsoul (May 11, 2011)

This film is actually so bad, it's amusing.


----------



## Nick Carraway (Feb 11, 2013)

The Happening (not sure if someone had mentioned it already)


----------



## kindaconfused (Apr 30, 2010)

This is one of the best/ cheesiest movie lines ever- in a delightfully awful movie. _They Live_


----------



## Hikikomori (Feb 14, 2013)

The Dark Knight Rises was pretty horrendous, the only plus being the comic relief Bane's voice provided. And, of course, the South Park parody of the film:


----------



## Nakoma (Feb 9, 2013)

> Queen of the Damned.
> As much as I like vampires, gothic themes and nu metal music, the movie itself was like a zombie. It felt dead and had no soul.


But that's Lestat(from the Queen of the Damned) on your avatar if I'm not mistaken? 
To me this whole movie looked a little cheap. The acting was mostly bad, the vampire make up was bad:instead of looking like vampires they kinda looked like they were sick,(just compare them with the vampires from Interview with a vampire and you see what I mean), the only redeeming quality was the music, I think this movie has one of the best movie soundtracks.

I have seen many bad movies,but the only one I can think of right now is this one:


----------



## Orchidion (Jan 3, 2013)

Hikikomori said:


> The Dark Knight Rises was pretty horrendous, the only plus being the comic relief Bane's voice provided. And, of course, the South Park parody of the film:


The dark knight was a big time fail!

Other terrible movies

Catwoman
Spiderman 3
ET
Virtually every romance film


----------



## kee Haven (Apr 14, 2013)

Pocket Ninjas (1997)

Worst movie ever! I didn't expect great quality video when I only paid a dollar for it, but it was so bad that I want my dollar back and the 20 minutes of my life it took (it was 80 minutes long, but lets face it I didn't bother watching the whole thing. For all of you who are up to the challenge of watching the trailer on youtube, Good Luck and I'm Sorry in advance.


----------



## HorribleAesthete (Aug 5, 2010)

Van Helsing


----------



## Valnadis (Mar 29, 2010)

Let's see... Titanic, Avatar, The Hangover, The Cabin in the Woods, 2012, The Dark Knight, The Avengers, INCEPTION, Iron Man, The Bourne movies, and many more. I could go on for hours typing this.


----------



## Whippit (Jun 15, 2012)

There's a certain irony to claiming the worst movie evar. The actual worst movie ever is probably something filmed by the most average person ever on a VHS camcorder. The ones being repped had something spectacular about them that put them into the cultural consciousness. They had a giant budget or a star cast or were terrible in an amusing way, by definition they were exceptional in an interesting way.


----------



## Orchidion (Jan 3, 2013)

Whippit said:


> There's a certain irony to claiming the worst movie evar. The actual worst movie ever is probably something filmed by the most average person ever on a VHS camcorder. The ones being repped had something spectacular about them that put them into the cultural consciousness. They had a giant budget or a star cast or were terrible in an amusing way, by definition they were exceptional in an interesting way.


It´s supposed to deal with the worst movies you have seen.


----------



## Mr Bouncerverse (Mar 30, 2013)

OMG The Last Airbender. I hate you Shamalamalamaman.


----------



## elpis (Mar 24, 2013)

kindaconfused said:


> This is one of the best/ cheesiest movie lines ever- in a delightfully awful movie. _They Live_


I agree! _They Live _one of those terrible/funny movies that you have to watch, if only for the ridiculously long and brutal fight scene between the protagonists. Rowdy Roddy Piper puts his arm around his friend after they beat the crap out of each other and says. "Brother, lifes a bitch and she's back in heat." Cheesy one liners indeed! 





South park did a brilliant homage to the fight :laughing:





The worst movies I have ever watched are the Sex in the City movies. I let myself be peer-pressured into sitting through not just the first atrocity but the sequel as well! Shameful :sad:


----------



## dragthewaters (Feb 9, 2013)

I know others have said this, but THE ROOM. The Room is my favorite movie of all time and it pretty much ruined nearly all other movies for me. It's not just so bad it's good, it's so bad it's GENIUS. Easily the best movie of the 2000s (while simultaneously being the worst movie).






I wonder what Tommy Wiseau's MBTI and Enneagram type are? Does he even have one, or as a potential alien species is he exempted from having one?


----------



## WhereverIMayRoam (Jan 16, 2011)

Nakoma said:


> But that's Lestat(from the Queen of the Damned) on your avatar if I'm not mistaken?
> To me this whole movie looked a little cheap. The acting was mostly bad, the vampire make up was bad:instead of looking like vampires they kinda looked like they were sick,(just compare them with the vampires from Interview with a vampire and you see what I mean), the only redeeming quality was the music, I think this movie has one of the best movie soundtracks.


I was not aware you quoted me. Anyway yes, I had a Lestat avatar back when I posted about QOTD. Lestat is awesome but as for the movie, not so awesome for the reasons you already stated and according to Maven's QOTD review below.


Watch Vampire Reviews: Queen of the Damned | Maven of the Eventide Episodes | Entertainment Videos | Blip


----------



## Galaxies (Apr 9, 2013)

Splice (2009) - a seemingly ordinary horror flick that has very troubling subtext. What the fuck did I just watch?


----------



## episkey (Jul 19, 2013)

The Black Dahlia... oh man, my mom and I saw that in theaters and it was absolutely horrendous. The only other person in the theater was this elderly woman who was shooting us dirty looks for first half of the movie because we were laughing so hard. By the end of it, though, she was laughing too. It's too bad because my mom and I are obsessed with true crime shows/unsolved cases, so we were excited to see it. The moral of the story is: if you wasted money on a bad movie just make fun of it and you will get your money's worth.


----------



## lethal lava land (Aug 2, 2011)

thismustbetheplace said:


> I know others have said this, but THE ROOM. The Room is my favorite movie of all time and it pretty much ruined nearly all other movies for me. It's not just so bad it's good, it's so bad it's GENIUS. Easily the best movie of the 2000s (while simultaneously being the worst movie).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm so glad someone else here knows about this amazing movie..

my friend thinks tommy's an ESFJ, but i'm not sure


----------



## Soulfully (Jul 19, 2013)

Adam's Apples... only psychopaths in this movie
Sweeny Todd... horrible, took me forever to get over it
Legends of the Fall... never before had I had the feeling of having moronicly wasted my time like after this movie


----------



## dragthewaters (Feb 9, 2013)

lethal lava land said:


> I'm so glad someone else here knows about this amazing movie..
> 
> my friend thinks tommy's an ESFJ, but i'm not sure


I agree with ESFJ for him, Enneagram 3w4.

Funnily enough I was just having a conversation with someone on PerC about typings of characters in The Room. Here's the typings I came up with:

Johnny: 2w3 ESFJ
Lisa: 8w7 ENTJ
Mark: 6w7 ISTP
Denny: 6w5 ENFP
Me Underwears Guy: 7w6 ESTP
Girlfriend of Me Underwears Guy: 1w2 ENFJ (integrating to Enneagram 7 with her escapades with Me Underwears Guy)
Psychologist: 9w1 INFP
Lisa's Mom: Enneagram 8 or 1, ESTJ


----------



## lethal lava land (Aug 2, 2011)

thismustbetheplace said:


> I agree with ESFJ for him, Enneagram 3w4.
> 
> Funnily enough I was just having a conversation with someone on PerC about typings of characters in The Room. Here's the typings I came up with:
> 
> ...



It's hard to type these characters because they act..so outside the realm of how real people act, but i'll suspend that for a sec and try

First off:

Tommy - ESFJ
Claudette (Lisa's Mom) - ESTJ - I can see that
Denny - He's gotta be some kind of N inferior. Maybe an ISFJ. He just seems to not be able to take a hint, or put things together..and for that matter, Mark has the same issue

Mike (me underwears guy) - I don't know..but I wonder how much the fraternity they borrowed him from charged
Michelle (Mike's gf) - I don't get how someone as rational (and frankly awesome) as Michelle would hang out with someone as..stupid and irrational as Lisa


Lisa: I don't know what she is..i just don't see ENTJ..

Peter/Steven (they're the same character): Not sure either

Chris R: a BAMF.


----------



## Swede (Apr 2, 2013)

_Aarmageddon _is the worst movie I ever paid to watch. "After discovering that an asteroid the size of Texas is going to impact Earth in less than a month, N.A.S.A. recruits a misfit team of deep core drillers to save the planet." Yeah, that should have bee my first clue...
The scene that really made me put my foot down and stomp out was the scene where the meteorite was finally blows up. *There is no sound in space, people! * Gah! Unfortunately, I have a feeling that this was the last scene it the movie, so I guess that I pretty much sat through it all.

The worst animated movie I have seen is _Night on the Galactic Railroad_, but I may just have been too thick/not cared enough to get what the heck it's about...


----------



## livinginabubble (Feb 13, 2013)

Second "The Room"

Don't know if it's been mentioned, but "Troll 2" - Hysterically bad.




Also, "Dark Knight Rises"  So overrated it makes me mad.


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

livinginabubble said:


> Also, "Dark Knight Rises"  So overrated it makes me mad.


Yeah, that movie really ruined my cinematic summer. I'm still torn about giving it a second chance and rewatching it, a year later. At the moment, it's been relegated to the "didn't actually happen" bin, kind of like Aliens 3 & 4.


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

Valandis said:


> Let's see... Titanic, Avatar, The Hangover, The Cabin in the Woods, 2012, The Dark Knight, The Avengers, INCEPTION, Iron Man, The Bourne movies, and many more. I could go on for hours typing this.


Now I'm curious wondering what movies you DO like...



Devalight said:


> M. Night Shyamalan's "The Village."
> 
> This is the only movie I can remember watching at the theater where I was really wanting my money back.


If we're going to get into Shamalamadingdong movies, I have to admit up front I've never even had the courage to watch The Last Airbender or Lady in the Water because they've got such a bad reputation. The Happening also is a movie with a great first five minutes, then proceeds to just wither and died by the end. 

I finally saw After Earth last night. Not the best movie, but I think most of the critic response was mostly Sham hatred at this point; it certainly wasn't close to his worst movie ever.

As a general comment for the thread, this is my problem with talking about bad movies: I tend to not watch movies I think are going to be bad, and if I start (usually on streaming or vid or redbox), I never finish them. I think the last movie I did that with was the last Silent Hill movie -- I'm into that kind of graphics/visual effects, but I only made it about 20 minutes before being bored completely out of my mind.

if you want a really bad movie that might end up being enchanting in some bizarre way in its awfulness, see Bruce Willis in Color of Night. Gawd. But it's kind of amazing in the earnestness of Jane March, and somehow they managed to cast some of the best character actors in the business (including Brad Dourif and Lance Henrikson) as the "collection of lovable therapy support groupies." I have no idea how this film got greenlighted, it's SO terrible... It even has sex scenes that Maxim still chortles about.


----------



## CaptSwan (Mar 31, 2013)

So people are going to disagree with me; but, the worst film I've ever seen is "Scott Pilgrim vs. The World". A complete and absolute bore!!!!


----------



## Jebediah (Mar 27, 2013)

Savages. It was so bad me and my friends couldn't finish it. We had a rental copy of the movie and it froze momentarily about a half hour in. We were genuinely disappointed when it started playing again. Five minutes later we turned it off.


----------



## Zombie Devil Duckie (Apr 11, 2012)

Mr Bouncerverse said:


> OMG The Last Airbender. I hate you Shamalamalamaman.


Absolutely !!! What a disgrace this movie was...

Also, Highlander 2. Horrible.



-ZDD


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

Zombie Devil Duckie said:


> Also, Highlander 2. Horrible.


ROFL. 

That movie's so legendary in the "Horrible" category that I don't even see it being brought up much anymore; it's just a given, like picking RNTLS and E on Wheel of Fortune.


----------



## CaptSwan (Mar 31, 2013)

Jennywocky said:


> ROFL.
> 
> That movie's so legendary in the "Horrible" category that I don't even see it being brought up much anymore; it's just a given, like picking RNTLS and E on Wheel of Fortune.


It's so horrible even the sequels deny it ever happened; it's like an abortion in the 1960's. Surprising how Sean Connery survived that movie and not The Extraordinary League of Gentlemen.


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

CaptSwan said:


> It's so horrible even the sequels deny it ever happened; it's like an abortion in the 1960's. Surprising how Sean Connery survived that movie and not The Extraordinary League of Gentlemen.


*shudder* no. please. PLEASE. not THAT movie.

As a parallel "bad movie," I was having a conversation about Star Trek V last night, and literally it's a quote by later star trek writers about that movie:



> Is it true that this film is non-canon within the Star Trek series?
> 
> Technically the film is canon and in continuity with the rest of Trek, unless you consider only material personally approved by Gene Roddenberry to be canon. However, the matter is somewhat moot, as there was an unspoken rule among the following Star Trek writers that the events in the film would never be referred to again, since it was considered such an embarrassment to the franchise. As _The Next Generation_ and _Deep Space 9_ writer Ronald D. Moore said on the matter: "Yes, _Star Trek V_ exists. Yes, the events that transpired in the movie happened in the world of _Star Trek_. We just don't talk about it, ever."


----------



## CaptSwan (Mar 31, 2013)

Jennywocky said:


> *shudder* no. please. PLEASE. not THAT movie.
> 
> As a parallel "bad movie," I was having a conversation about Star Trek V last night, and literally it's a quote by later star trek writers about that movie:


It's like that creepy relative that lives in your house; but it's locked up in his room all day. Just like "You Know What Batman Movie"...










'Nuff said.


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

CaptSwan said:


> It's like that creepy relative that lives in your house; but it's locked up in his room all day. Just like "You Know What Batman Movie"...
> 
> 
> 
> 'Nuff said.


OMG, what is this? 

I spent some time with my son on Saturday, and he mentioned getting into a debate with someone over which movie was better: "Batman & Robin" or "Batman Forever".

I was like, "Is that even a distinction that is worth wasting energy making?"


----------



## CaptSwan (Mar 31, 2013)

Hypnopompic said:


> Wanna see a movie that's so bad it hurts? Here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, yes... After having seen the entire anime (except for GT); it was heart-breaking to see what they did. Fortunately, I never saw it; my gut told me it was gonna suck the minute they decided to use real-life actors to play the parts. If you feel a movie's gonna suck, trust your instincts; they're usually right.


----------



## deftonePassenger (Jun 18, 2012)

Has anyone seen Sharknado?


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

This movie is an insult to the book.


----------



## strawberryLola (Sep 19, 2010)

-Hitched!
-Most popular Hollywood films (and I really disliked _Inception_ which was a total scratch on the surface wannabe Freudian psychological thriller- nice attempt *coughs*@sarcasm)

-Any movie that has cheesy romance and so-so humor (I really disliked _Silver Lining's Playbook_- couldn't even sit through 15 minutes worth of it- my eyes were just cracking, and the jokes were rolleyes-worthy)

Sorry if I offended anyone.. I really liked _Amelie_, and _Only God Forgives_ is a recent, which was good film to watch (visually, story-wise not so much)


----------



## deftonePassenger (Jun 18, 2012)

strawberryLola said:


> -Hitched!


Are you talking about the one with Will Smith and Kevin James?


----------



## Json221 (Aug 9, 2013)

I don't like movies in general (unless they are great), but The Last Airbender was horrible. If I wasn't with my family I would have walked out of the theater. Ruins such a great show.


----------



## Cerasi (Jul 26, 2013)

Json221 said:


> I don't like movies in general (unless they are great), but The Last Airbender was horrible. If I wasn't with my family I would have walked out of the theater. Ruins such a great show.


Agreed, I couldn't even make it halfway through that movie.


----------



## Somekindalove (Apr 25, 2013)

This is my list of movies I really don't like and I'll probably never watch again.

Open Water: What can I say, I'm just not a big fan of seeing two people take bath in the ocean for about 1-2 hours...

Inception: I can't say it's a totally bad movie but it bored me incredibly much, I've tried watching it three times and I fell asleep every time.

Saw V: It's been a while since I watched it but I remember it was by far the worst Saw movie I've seen and I'll leave it at that.

Suckerpunch: This movie really bored me aswell, I thought it was a cool concept to to have it set in an asylum in the way that they did it but it absolutely disappointed me.


----------



## Adrift (Apr 5, 2011)

I thought A Clockwork Orange was supposed to be a musical after the first 30 minutes; what a lousy film. How could Kubrick screw up an idea that had so much potential?


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Json221 said:


> I don't like movies in general (unless they are great), but The Last Airbender was horrible. If I wasn't with my family I would have walked out of the theater. Ruins such a great show.


I was so excited when I heard there was gonna be a movie....then some months later I saw the cast listing and decided to just not even bother


----------



## Dan E (Jun 15, 2012)

I have insanely low standards when it comes to movies. But even then I couldn't keep my palm from my forehead with_ Silent Hill: Revelation._


----------



## Kaitlin Lilith (Aug 13, 2013)

_Man Of Steel
The Twilight Saga: Breaking Dawn Part 1_ (my preteen sister and I laughed our way through it in the theatre)
_Mulholland Dr. _(maybe it was "too deep" for me, but god, this was miserable to watch)
_The Tale Of Desperaux _(disgrace to my favorite children's book) 

And I didn't see _Sharkboy and Lavagirl_ mentioned.
_Sharkboy and Lavagirl.
*Sharkboy and Lavagirl.*
_


----------



## Kingpin (Aug 14, 2013)

The Scorpion King II is a terrible one


----------



## lethal lava land (Aug 2, 2011)

deftonePassenger said:


> Has anyone seen Sharknado?


Yeah. I was kinda bored with it. Those movies that Discovery Channel makes are designed to be bad, or in other words, they're trying to be bad. I find a movie like that's as entertaining than a movie like the Room, which is unintentionally bad.


----------



## Darko (Aug 19, 2013)

Insidious was pretty bad, it had a good buildup and the astral projection idea was good but I had to stop after the medium/psychic or whatever came. I don't get how they made a sequel after the ending to the first, I had thought the dad was trapped in the Nether. 

And how has no one said The Human Centipede? My sister forced me to watch both and it was terrible. And I normally like gore movies too.

-The ABC's of Death, just like a bad trip. So random, although there are maybe three good stories in there.


----------



## Bewilderebeest (Jun 22, 2013)

Predicting: The upcoming "Batman and Superman" starring Ben Affleck.


----------



## Emerald Legend (Jul 13, 2010)

Seriously, if I had the choice between living homeless and doing this movie and be well off for a while, I would choose the former. How could anyone seriously act in it, and how can firms invest in this 'movie'?


----------



## Dashing (Sep 19, 2011)

Killing Season.

Wasn't worth the bandwidth.


----------



## OrdinarinessIsAFWTD (Jun 28, 2011)

_Waking Life_ is the pretentious, pseudoprofound mess of a film to end all pretentious, pseudoprofound messes of films. The rotoscoping looks cool, though.


----------



## kadda1212 (Sep 21, 2012)

I remember watching a movie called "Frankenfish". It was pretty terrible, but I laughed a lot.


----------



## Flaming Bassoon (Feb 15, 2013)

This is the worst movie I've ever seen.


----------



## Bewilderebeest (Jun 22, 2013)

I just watched this over the weekend....DEATHSTALKER.


----------



## CaptSwan (Mar 31, 2013)

I just had the "honor" of watching this craptacular movie...










Now, I've never been a fan of Rob Zombie; but, this movie sure takes the prize. It's so bloody it becomes boring and obnoxious. Even Malcolm McDowell's performance as Dr. Sam Loomis... the movie completely loses what made the first 2 Halloween films such classics. The only, somewhat redeemable thing of the movie is the gratuitious nudity it has; although, if you ask me; the nudity isn't a big enough reason to submit myself to watching this movie again.


----------



## EternalNocturne (Nov 4, 2011)

Hmmm I've seen some terrible movies.. Of course, some movies I thought were horrible, were reasonably well received.
Let the sucking begin.. Okay, I will try to avoid mentioning movies that I haven't seen, save for perhaps The Last Airbender.
One can watch 1 minute and know it sucks. Also, there is a difference between this movie sucks, and "I dislike this movie.
I didn't like Spirited Away, but I have a respect for the movie. Same goes to Grave Of The Fireflies.
Moving on.


Prometheus (I can't think of anything that was really decent about this movie, other than the fact it had some lovely cinematography/The scenery really reminded me of Halo.)
Wall-E (It's the story how how we single handedly destroyed earth by barbecuing it with global warming, and how every human devolves into a human adipose monster with less than half a cell for a brain. "Ermagerg, maybe we'll find some pizza plants!".)
Beowulf
Adaptation
Batman and Robin ("Joel Schumacher", and "Coolah".. Enough said)
Looper (Aside from the fact almost everything about this movie was iffy at best, the storyline had freaking TONS of flaws. Overall, I watched the movie and thought it was amazing that it got decent reviews.)
The Fifth Element (Let's take the Sfx quality of Farscape, lower it, give the main girl hair that's been coated with Kraft cheese sauce, add an abnormally flamboyant Chris Tucker character who changes his hair like Dennis Rodman, and dresses like a famous Athlete headed to court, add Gary Oldman for the soul patch Hitler cosplay, and a few muppets here and there. That's The Fifth Element)
Furry Vengeance (I had the misfortune of being at a house where this not only played, but was highly ENJOYED.. I wanted to kick a dying puppy off a bridge, it was so bad)
The Green Hornet (Stupid movie.. Just STUPID.)
Mamma Mia! (I walked into the den to find out this was going to be watched.. I sat down, and proceeded to leave after about 10 minutes. The singing was horrible, the script was horrible, the acting was horrible, IT. WAS. HORRIBLE.)


----------



## TheJuanTopete (Aug 28, 2013)

The Avengers


----------



## Klaro26 (May 23, 2013)

*Avatar*...though many people adore it, I was completely bored throghout the movie.
*Django Unchained*
Any movie with *Steven Seagel, Arnold Swarzenegger, Chuck Norris.*


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

Flaming Bassoon said:


> This is the worst movie I've ever seen.


Now I'm scared. I laughed the whole way through the trailer. :blushed:

But maybe the actual movie really sucks. Editing and pacing has a huge effect on humor.


----------



## ficsci (May 4, 2011)

_500 Days of Summer_
Ok, it wasn't that terrible, but I want to slap that guy on the face the entire time


Also, _Breakfast at Tiffany's_. Sorry, but I also really really don't like the main character. She shouldn't get away with that. Also their portrayal of the Chinese neighbor guy is racist as hell.


Maybe I just don't like movies that hold women on some unrealistic pedestal, wake up people


----------



## Whippit (Jun 15, 2012)

ficsci said:


> _500 Days of Summer_
> Ok, it wasn't that terrible, but I want to slap that guy on the face the entire time
> 
> 
> ...


Japanese. Don't you know your Asian stereotypes?


----------



## ficsci (May 4, 2011)

Whippit said:


> Japanese. Don't you know your Asian stereotypes?


I don't really remember what Asian stereotype they were portraying, I watched that movie years ago, and the only thing that I thought of when I saw the scene was getting pissed off.

Or maybe it was this kind of Asian stereotype


----------



## ethicsGradient (Sep 10, 2013)

Starship Troopers 2 !

dishonorable mention : Norbit, made even worse because I watched it in the hospital waiting room


----------



## John Coltrane (May 11, 2013)

Plan 9 from Outer Space, hands down the worst movie of all time.


----------

